# New boat, now to light it



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Traded in my 176cc Sea Pro and went with the all around family boat, a SunTracker 22 DLX Pontoon with a 150 4 stroke on the back. Took it fishing and loved the space with a family of 5 and the speed was surprising (35mph). Wife and daughter who never would think of floundering before, now would go on this boat so that means time for lights!

We would be trying in areas around Mobile Bay which much muddier than when I lived in Panama City and gigged 20 years ago. Tech has changed a lot since then so am wondering how would you rig my boat for gigging? 
Here's the boat layout...
http://media.tmgcreative.com/2018/S...1327521/FISHIN-BARGE-22-DLX_img170637_700.jpg


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

With a pontoon, your options are vast... I use to run 4xs 500 wt work type lights on my cat boat. Actually still have em with some brackets I made that fit on my bow rails. (look almost new) With a pontoon you can run a genny at the back. If you want some pics of the way I have em or might wanna snag em from me cheap, let me know (shoot me a PM with a # I can text em to ya).


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you're using batteries LEDs are the only way to go. If your going with a Gen. get some HPSs.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

I recommend outrigger outdoors swamp eye lights. They are submersible, color tone adjustable for different water conditions, and remote control. I like mine a lot and don't have to use a generator. I run 8 lights on two 12 volt batteries and can run all night. 

You can check them out here: http://outriggeroutdoors.com/products/swamp-eye-revamped-flounder-gigging-bowfishing-light

HPS are nice and very bright, but in the grand scheme of things quite a bit more expensive when you factor in their higher cost and generator. They're also no where near submersible if that's of any importance to you.

Obviously I am supported by Outrigger but in all seriousness they are good quality lights and I wouldn't promote a product I don't believe in.


----------

